# Canon FD 50mm lens?



## owura (Dec 27, 2010)

Is anybody using a canon FD 50mm f1.8 lens on their EOS camera? I have a canon 300d and I am looking for a lense with large aperture. This lens does not have an Auto focus feature. I am not sure if it even fit my camera. I guess I would have to find an adaptor for it. I know there's an EF version, which provides auto focus but I can't afford that right now.

PLus I found out that it's a bit difficult to find accessories for a 300D. I all the 50mm 1.8 EF lenses that I have seen on ebay, are for XT and later :x


----------



## Dao (Dec 27, 2010)

The FD mount lens will not fit your EOS camera without a adapter.  Due to the shorter Flange to Focal Plane Distance of FD mount (when compares with EOS mount), lens is required in the adapter in order to focus to infinity.

So the adapter will act as a teleconverter and image quality maybe affected. (it will also rob 1 stop of light).   So by the time you buy a FD 50mm lens and a quality FD-EOS adapter, you may spend more than buying a EF 50mm f/1.8 lens which will work with any Canon EOS cameras (film or digital) and you can shoot it at f/1.8.


----------



## John Mc (Dec 27, 2010)

The Fd retails about £25-40,and im not sure if they even have an adaptor.just keep saving for the Ef50mm/1.8.or look at ebay,might get one cheap. amazon and ebay are your best places to buy accessories.
What type Accessories are you looking for? Flashguns will fit,but im not sure if it will work via Ettl.you would have to manually set the flash.


----------



## enzodm (Dec 27, 2010)

owura said:


> PLus I found out that it's a bit difficult to find accessories for a 300D. I all the 50mm 1.8 EF lenses that I have seen on ebay, are for XT and later :x



Are you sure? If it is a EOS 300D, it should take any EF and EF-S lens, including 50mm 1.8.
On the other side, FD lenses cannot be put on EOS cameras (without an adapter that will decrease quality).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_EOS_300D


----------



## owura (Dec 27, 2010)

enzodm said:


> owura said:
> 
> 
> > PLus I found out that it's a bit difficult to find accessories for a 300D. I all the 50mm 1.8 EF lenses that I have seen on ebay, are for XT and later :x
> ...


 
Thanks for the clarification. Sellers on EBAY sometimes list the models that the lens will fit. Since, I didn't see 300D, I assumed it wasn't a fit. I guess I will just keep saving to get one of those. Thanks again.


----------

